# MAC quiz!



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 26, 2007)

i came up with this idea during school today. the idea is to see how much mac you've talked/heard about. i'll start by listing out a bunch of color names, the next person states whether they are a pigment, lipglass, eyeshadow, lipgelee, blush, msf, eye kohl, whatever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 then the person lists 20-30 names and the next person fills it out and so on and so forth.

no cheating! do it off the top of your head. the items may be perm, LE, or DC'ed.

1) bountiful - 
2) awaken - 
3) summerfruit - 
4) lily white - 
5) gesso -
6) boldheart - 
7) seadip -
8) light as air - 
9) improper copper - 
10) spicemix - 
11) royal hue - 
12) flammable -
13) frou -
14) jest - 
15) beaux -
16) juiced - 
17) subculture - 
18) luminary -
19) hush -
20) be-in - 
21) lithograph - 
22) pink maribu - 
23) folie -
24) star nova -
25) ciao, manhattan -


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 26, 2007)

1) bountiful - plushglass
2) awaken - lipstick????
3) summerfruit - cremestick liner
4) lily white - pigment
5) gesso - eyeshadow
6) boldheart - lipglass
7) seadip - nailpolish
8) light as air - 
9) improper copper - cream colour base
10) spicemix - nailpolish (and its freakin gorgeous!) 
11) royal hue - shadestick
12) flammable - paint
13) frou - lipstick
14) jest - eyeshadow?
15) beaux - lustreglass
16) juiced - eyeshadow
17) subculture - lipliner
18) luminary - lustreglass
19) hush - ccb
20) be-in - lipglass
21) lithograph - fluidline
22) pink maribu - lipstick
23) folie - ????
24) star nova - lipglass
25) ciao, manhattan - lipglass

1) dance mix -
2) twillery -
3) foxy lady - 
4) be seen -
5) full for you - 
6) springbean - 
7) rio de rosa -
8) delineate -
9) bee dust - 
10) greenglo - 
11) polished ivory - 
12) hi lily, hi lo -
13) metal rock - 
14) statuesque -
15) influential - 
16) tempting tillie - 
17) missy plum - 
18) peaceful - (there are 2 things with this name)
19) entremauve - 
20) babied -
thats all i can think of


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 26, 2007)

1) dance mix -
2) twillery -
3) foxy lady - 
4) be seen -
5) full for you - Plushglass
6) springbean - Lustreglass
7) rio de rosa -Lipstick?
8. delineate - Fluidline
9) bee dust - Pigment
10) greenglo - 
11) polished ivory - 
12) hi lily, hi lo -
13) metal rock - MSF
14) statuesque -
15) influential - 
16) tempting tillie - 
17) missy plum - 
18. peaceful - (there are 2 things with this name)
19) entremauve - Pigment
20) babied - Lip Laquer

--------------

1. Steamy (theres 2 products with this)
2. Teal
3. Pleasureflush
4. Sunpepper
5. Diana Eyes 
6. Fawntastic
7. Sacred White
8. Pinkaura
9. Crystalline Pink
10. Lilicent
11. Margin
12. Silver Dusk
13. Bamboom
14. Corn
15. Turquatic
16. Goldensoft
17. Bronanza
18. Parrot
19. Wonderstruck
20. Amazon Eyes
21. Jadeway


----------



## redambition (Jan 26, 2007)

ooooh.. this is not easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. Steamy (theres 2 products with this) - eye shadow
2. Teal - pigment
3. Pleasureflush - MSF
4. Sunpepper - Pigment
5. Diana Eyes - quad
6. Fawntastic
7. Sacred White
8. Pinkaura - lipglass??
9. Crystalline Pink
10. Lilicent
11. Margin
12. Silver Dusk - pigment?
13. Bamboom - paint
14. Corn - shadestick
15. Turquatic - eye shadow
16. Goldensoft
17. Bronanza
18. Parrot - eye shadow
19. Wonderstruck
20. Amazon Eyes - quad
21. Jadeway

_______________________

1. Duck
2. Macroviolet
3. Guacamole
4. Gilded White
5. Dejarose
6. Era
7. Silverbleu
8. Da Bling
9. Acrylicka
10. Loyal
11. Jellybabe
12. Point Black
13. Hot Poppy
14. Sprout
15. Fine China
16. Brave
17. Freshwater
18. Porcelain Pink
19. Bait
20. Suspicion


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 27, 2007)

1. Duck - e/s
2. Macroviolet - fluidline
3. Guacamole - e/s
4. Gilded White - powerpoint eye pencil
5. Dejarose  - l/s
6. Era - e/s
7. Silverbleu - shadestick
8. Da Bling - e/s
9. Acrylicka - lacquer
10. Loyal - ?
11. Jellybabe - lip gelee
12. Point Black - liquid last liner
13. Hot Poppy - l/s
14. Sprout - e/s
15. Fine China - l/g
16. Brave - e.s.?
17. Freshwater - e.s
18. Porcelain Pink - MSF
19. Bait - l/g?
20. Suspicion - e/s

...i'm only gonna do 20 too while i'm waiting for my friends to pick me up... 

1. tres teal
2. fanplastico
3. name that brush! 168
4. hand forged
5. shimma
6. dame
7. lame
8. vesuvian
9. pearl
10. cranberry (two possibilities)
11. iris eyes
12. li'lily
13. breath of plum
14. budding
15. shell (i'm thinking one product...there may be more than one)
16. gracious me
17. coppertime
18. fabulous fuschia
19. girlie
20. phase


----------



## franimal (Jan 27, 2007)

i hoped i'd do better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... oh well

1. tres teal- e/s?
2. fanplastico- l/g
3. name that brush! 168- contour
4. hand forged- e/l
5. shimma- paint
6. dame- blush
7. lame-e/s?
8. vesuvian
9. pearl- ccb
10. cranberry (two possibilities)-lipliner, eyeshadow
11. iris eyes-fluidline
12. li'lily-pigment
13. breath of plum-eyeshadow?
14. budding- e/s
15. shell (i'm thinking one product...there may be more than one)-ccb
16. gracious me
17. coppertime- glitter liner?
18. fabulous fuschia-l/s?
19. girlie-l/g?
20. phase

here's mine:

1.) peacocked
2.) high tea
3.) prunella
4.) splash
5.) hot and sour
6.) sweetie pie
7.) nightfish
8.) gossamer
9.) oh baby
10.) holidazzle
11.) iridescently
12.) hepcat
13.) loverush
14.) corn
15.) mercuric
16.) tone-tone
17.) delphic
18.) spiked
19.) cobalt blue
20.) wanderlust
21.) hard coral
22.) mustard
23.) kid orange
24.) creme sherry
25.) rose
26.) zonk bleu
27.) metal rock
28.) sweet william
29.) pink maribou
30.) shock & shine


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 27, 2007)

This looks like fun!


1.) peacocked - softsparkle pencil
2.) high tea - Lipstick
3.) prunella - Eye kohl
4.) splash - sheer color extract
5.) hot and sour - paints
6.) sweetie pie - iridescent loose powder
7.) nightfish - fluidline
8.) gossamer - lipglass?
9.) oh baby - lipglass
10.) holidazzle - ummm I'm gonna go with lipstick?!
11.) iridescently - lip color bender thingy
12.) hepcat - eyshadow
13.) loverush - blush
14.) corn - shadestick
15.) mercuric - glitter liquid liner
16.) tone-tone - lipstick?
17.) delphic - fluidline
18.) spiked - lip pencil?
19.) cobalt blue - pro eyeshadow
20.) wanderlust - lustreglass
21.) hard coral - ??? wouldn't have a clue! ummm lip pencil or something
22.) mustard - pigment
23.) kid orange - eyeshadow?
24.) creme sherry - cremestick liner...?
25.) rose- pigment
26.) zonk bleu - eyeshadow
27.) metal rock - msf
28.) sweet william - blushcreme
29.) pink maribou - lipstick
30.) shock & shine - glimmershimmer

And mine!
1. beelicious
2. dolled up
3. goldmousse
4. ms. petunia
5. noble
6. duo rose
7. odyseey
8. taffy
9. golden
10. tantalope
11. pretty baby
12. mythology
13. star
14. earthly delight
15. pink vivid
16. pixel
17. peaches
18. rocking orange
19. delicacy
20. gleam


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 27, 2007)

1. beelicious-eye pencil
2. dolled up-loose powder
3. goldmousse-mouse
4. ms. petunia-eyeliner
5. noble-eyeshadow
6. duo rose - lipgloss?
7. odyseey- lipstick
8. taffy-shimmer powder
9. golden-bronzer
10. tantalope-gloss (all over)
11. pretty baby-beauty powder
12. mythology-eyeshadow
13. star-eyeshadow
14. earthly delight-eyeshadow
15. pink vivid-pigment
16. pixel-paint
17. peaches-blush
18. rocking orange-glitter
19. delicacy-powder
20. gleam-eyeshadow

Mine:
1. Pure-
2. Relic-
3. Shh-
4. blade-
5. green garter-
6. trixie-
7. gidget-
8. poly pearl-
9. truce-
10. Revenge-
11. vino-
12. Icebox
13. fanplastico-
14. Klish Klash-
15. Paradisco-
16. Mint Julip-
17. Parsley Sage-
18. Braque n Roll-
19. Norweigen Wood-
20. Variety


----------



## kimmy (Jan 27, 2007)

1. bountiful - plushglass
2. awaken - lipstick (LE)
3. summerfruit - cremestick lipliner
4. lily white - pigment (LE, i think?)
5. gesso - eyeshadow
6. boldheart - lipstick (LE)
7. seadip - ?!
8. light as air - pigment?
9. improper copper - CCB!
10. spicemix - ?!
11. royal hue - shadestick
12. flammable - paint
13. frou - lipstick (i had this one time! and didn't like it much...but i like how the MA said the name hahaha)
14. jest - eyeshadow
15. beaux - lipglass (LE?)
16. juiced - ?!
17. subculture - lipliner
18. luminary - lustreglass
19. hush - CCB
20. be-in - lipglass
21. lithograph - fluidline
22. pink maribu - lipstick
23. folie - ?!
24. star nova - lipglass?
25. ciao, manhattan - lipglass

and youbeabitch's:
1. Pure- eyeshadow?
2. Relic- ?
3. Shh- ?
4. blade- ?
5. green garter- ?
6. trixie- ?
7. gidget- ?
8. poly pearl- ?
9. truce- ?
10. Revenge- ?
11. vino- lipliner
12. Icebox- ?
13. fanplastico- laquer!
14. Klish Klash- ?
15. Paradisco- eyeshadow
16. Mint Julip- eyeshadow (this came in a quad)
17. Parsley Sage- ?
18. Braque n Roll- ?
19. Norweigen Wood- ?
20. Variety- ?

hahaha i suck...i missed alot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway, here's mine..

1. Mouthwatering:
2. Tongue in Chic:
3. Belle Azure:
4. Bronzibar:
5. Girlfriend:
6. Dazzlelight:
7. Seedy Pearl:
8. Bait:
9. Sun-under:
10. Shimmertime:
11. Test Pattern:
12. Peachstock:
13. Lovedust:
14. Jubilee:
15. Goddess:
16. Ruby Woo:
17. Cherry:
18. X-pose:
19. Cyber:
20. Cranapple:


----------



## oddinary (Jan 27, 2007)

Haha, I probably cheated from reading everyone else's replies, so I'll do yours *THE ANTHEM*.

1. Mouthwatering: lipglass
2. Tongue in Chic: ? no idea!
3. Belle Azure: eyeshadow
4. Bronzibar: chromeglass?
5. Girlfriend: lip liner
6. Dazzlelight: pigment
7. Seedy Pearl: eyeshadow
8. Bait: lipglass
9. Sun-under: TLC
10. Shimmertime: pigment
11. Test Pattern: lip liner
12. Peachstock: lipstick
13. Lovedust: lipstick?
14. Jubilee: lipstick
15. Goddess: blush
16. Ruby Woo: lipstick
17. Cherry: ? lipstick? lipliner?
18. X-pose: lipstick
19. Cyber: lipstick
20. Cranapple: part of the new lipliners


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 28, 2007)

Here is my list for someone to do:

1. Bridesmaid
2. Sprout
3. Reel Red
4. Redd
4. Penned
5. Smolder
6. Electro Sky
7. Devrish
8. Saucepot
9. Poppy
10. Lustdust
11. Adorn
12. Pure Vanity
13. Sensualize
14. Cello Pink
15. Petit Four
16. Peacocked
17. Oceanique
18. Neon 60's
19. Coco Beach
20. Bare Canvas


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 28, 2007)

1. Bridesmaid - nail polish
2. Sprout - eyeshadow
3. Reel Red - ?
4. Redd - lipliner
4. Penned - ?
5. Smolder - kohl
6. Electro Sky - eyeshadow
7. Devrish - i assume you mean Dervish lipliner
8. Saucepot - glitter liner
9. Poppy - ?
10. Lustdust - ?
11. Adorn - a collection? lol
12. Pure Vanity - lipglass
13. Sensualize - eyeshadow
14. Cello Pink - lip gelee
15. Petit Four - lipglass
16. Peacocked - softsparkle pencil
17. Oceanique - eyeshadow
18. Neon 60's - ?
19. Coco Beach - pigment
20. Bare Canvas - paint

i missed 5, i think! hehe.. here goes my list:

1. Graphito
2. Fawntastic
3. Oxidate
4. Casino
5. Cornflower
6. Hug Me
7. Pop Iris
8. Electric Coral
9. Blitz n Glitz
10. Angel
11. Heat / Element
12. Apres Sol
13. Pink Couture
14. Varneesh
15. Oyster Girl
16. Spice
17. Graphic Brown
18. Mancatcher
19. Who's That Lady
20. Tilt


----------



## geeko (Jan 28, 2007)

1. Graphito   ??
2. Fawntastic ??
3. Oxidate ??
4. Casino  - eyeshadow
5. Cornflower - pigment
6. Hug Me - lipglass
7. Pop Iris - liquidlast liner
8. Electric Coral - pigment
9. Blitz n Glitz - fluidline
10. Angel - blush
11. Heat / Element - mineralized e/s duo
12. Apres Sol - lipglass
13. Pink Couture - ???
14. Varneesh - ???
15. Oyster Girl  - lipglass
16. Spice - lipliner??
17. Graphic Brown - fluidline
18. Mancatcher - eyeshadow
19. Who's That Lady - lipgelee
20. Tilt - eyeshadow

Here's my list:
1. Palatial 
2. Goddess
3. Instinctive
4. Juiced
5. Romp
6. Delphic
7. Rose Quartz
8. Freeform
9. Falling star
10. Belightful
11. Cute
12. Saphoric
13. Rule of Plum
14. Rouge Noir
15. Contrast
16. Pinkular
17. Crystal Avalanche
18. Blue storm
19. Out to sea
20. Prussian


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 30, 2007)

Here's my list:
1. Palatial- lustreglass
2. Goddess- lipstick 
3. Instinctive- lipstick
4. Juiced- eyeshadow
5. Romp- eyeshadow
6. Delphic- fluidline
7. Rose Quartz- ?
8. Freeform- ?
9. Falling star- eyeshadow
10. Belightful- irredecient pressed powder
11. Cute- blush
12. Saphoric- lip gelee
13. Rule of Plum- ?
14. Rouge Noir- lipstick
15. Contrast- eyeshadow
16. Pinkular- ?
17. Crystal Avalanche- eyeshadow
18. Blue storm- pigment
19. Out to sea- shadestick
20. Prussian- powerpoint pencil

MINE: 

1.  gold magic
2.  milfeulle
3.  scarab
4.  adventerous
5.  waveline
6.  polished ivory
7.  stiletto
8.  rose d'or
9.  ice
10.  sunday best
11.  orange twink
12.  frangipan
13.  boss brown
14.  coral
15.  beiged bliss
16.  slick
17.  electrolady
18.  cosmic cool
19.  varneesh
20.  elite


----------



## Katja (Jan 30, 2007)

*If these were all body parts, bones, muscles, et al., you'd ALL ace A&P class.

Memorizing a bunch of makeup products seems much easier, but honestly, it doesn't seem like it.*


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 31, 2007)

1. gold magic - Bronzing stick
2. milfeulle - Petit Gloss
3. scarab - Eyeshadow
4. adventerous - Lipglass
5. waveline - Fluidline
6. polished ivory - pigment/paint stick
7. stiletto - Liquid Liner
8. rose d'or - lipstain gloss
9. ice
10. sunday best - eyeshadow
11. orange twink - glimmershimmer
12. frangipan - 
13. boss brown - PLW
14. coral - pro eyeshadow
15. beiged bliss
16. slick - CCB
17. electrolady - eye pencil
18. cosmic cool - fibre rich lash
19. varneesh - lip lacquer
20. elite - eyeshadow

Mine (I didn't read through all of them cuz i lost my specs, so mine could have repeats)

1. Astonish:
2. Litchen:
3. Mahogany (Trick; this could be 2 different items):
4. Buried Treasure:
5. Soulsong:
6. Bard'O:
7. Twillery:
8. Gallery Gal:
9. Lune:
10. Slammin':
11. Aloe Aloe:
12. Tarmac: 
13. Sunbrown: 
14. Infamous: 
15. Bistro: 
16. Grand Illusion:
17. Trot On:
18. Pretty Twisted:
19. Reed:
20. Bee Dust:


----------



## Cdjax (Feb 5, 2007)

1. Astonish: All Over Gloss
2. Litchen: Eye Kohl
3. Mahogany (Trick; this could be 2 different items): Lipstick& Lip Pencil
4. Buried Treasure: PowerPoint Liner
5. Soulsong: Eyeshadow
6. Bard'O: Blush
7. Twillery: Eyeshadow
8. Gallery Gal: 1/2 of a Mineralized E/S Duo
9. Lune: Blushcreme
10. Slammin': CCB
11. Aloe Aloe: Nail Polish
12. Tarmac: Eye Glass
13. Sunbrown: Glitter Liner
14. Infamous: Paint
15. Bistro: Eyeshadow
16. Grand Illusion:??
17. Trot On: TLC
18. Pretty Twisted: Eyeshadow
19. Reed: Blush
20. Bee Dust: Iridescent Loose Powder

Mine:
1. Boston Fern
2. Scuba Doo
3. Smoked Mauve
4. Pink Freeze (2 things)
5. Hona-Lulu
6. Languish
7. Vibrant O
8. Thirsty Red
9. Etiquette
10. Velvet Elvis
11. Guava
12. White Tie
13. Inky
14. Juxtarose
15. Plum Parfait
16. Chicory
17. Tendermetal
18. Purplette
19. Coco Framboise
20. Prize Shine
21. Beet
22. White Hot
23. Smile (2 things)
24. Red Scheme
25. Teddy Babe


----------



## stellarx1587 (Feb 15, 2007)

1. Boston Fern - Mascara
2. Scuba Doo - Oh man. Its those stain things in a tube. I can't remember the name though
3. Smoked Mauve - Pigment?? 
4. Pink Freeze (2 things) - Lipstick & Eye Shadow
5. Hona-Lulu - Lipstick?? 
6. Languish - Lipglass
7. Vibrant O - Lipstick
8. Thirsty Red - Uhhhh Lipstick???? 
9. Etiquette - I think Lipglass
10. Velvet Elvis - Lipstick
11. Guava - I think thats a lipmix
12. White Tie - Eye Shadow
13. Inky - Eye Liner???
14. Juxtarose - Lipglas
15. Plum Parfait - Lipglass
16. Chicory - Lip Liner
17. Tendermetal - Eye Shadow
18. Purplette - Eye Shadow
19. Coco Framboise - I have no clue
20. Prize Shine - Ummm... 
21. Beet - Lip Liner
22. White Hot - ????
23. Smile (2 things) - Liptick? & blush
24. Red Scheme - ???
25. Teddy Babe - ????

Cdjax kicked my butt on this quiz!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's my list:

1. Purple Python
2. Zone
3. Paramount
4. Redcoco
5. Marigold
6. Redd
7. Blue Eve
8. Sleepy
9. Womanly
10. Gold Charm
11. Bronze Sugar
12. Hundred Degrees
13. Post Punk
14. Movie Star Red
15. Bat Black
16. Pinky
17. Heat
18. UV
19. Braque N Roll
20. Black Pearl
21. Desire
22. Denim
23. Fresh Cream
24. Savage Land
25. Sinful Serpent
26. Early Morning
27. CB96
28. Violet, Dear
29. Tropicolour
30. Tortilla Tan


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh lord, lets see if I can do this!

1. Purple Python: e/s
2. Zone: e/s?
3. Paramount: l/s?
4. Redcoco: e/s
5. Marigold: pigment
6. Redd: l/g?
7. Blue Eve: pigment?
8. Sleepy: e/s
9. Womanly: l/g
10. Gold Charm: l/g
11. Bronze Sugar: l/s?
12. Hundred Degrees: no brainer pigment, love this one!
13. Post Punk: e/l
14. Movie Star Red: l/s?
15. Bat Black: e/l?
16. Pinky: pink wink? that's a glitter liner, just pink I don't know!
17. Heat: l/s
18. UV: no clue
19. Braque N Roll: oh! paint!
20. Black Pearl:mmm pigment?
21. Desire:l/g
22. Denim: e/s?
23. Fresh Cream: e/s
24. Savage Land:mmm e/s?
25. Sinful Serpent: e/s
26. Early Morning: e/s
27. CB96: l/s - so pretty
28. Violet, Dear: e/s?
29. Tropicolour: nail polish
30. Tortilla Tan: l/s

That's the best I could do!

My List (forgive any repeats, so many to remember):

1. Fiction
2. Pink Source
3. Breath of Plum
4. Nightfall
5. Contrast
6. Raw Refind
7. Phase
8. Vibrantiunal
9. Slave to Love
10. Suagr Blue
11. Glory
12. Air
13. New Veags
14. Adorn
15. Flammable
16. Nocturnelle
17. Curiositease
18. Littlevi
19. Bark
20. Corn Flower


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Mar 3, 2007)

time to take a stab at my own idea...this IS hard!!

 1. Fiction - eyeshadow
 2. Pink Source -eyeshadow? 
 3. Breath of Plum - lipstick?
 4. Nightfall - nail lacquer
 5. Contrast - eyeshadow
 6. Raw Refind - ??
 7. Phase - ??
 8. Vibrantiunal - lustreglass
 9. Slave to Love - lipglass?
 10. Suagr Blue - eyeshadow
 11. Glory - ??
 12. Air - pigment?
 13. New Veags - msf
 14. Adorn - shimmersouffle
 15. Flammable - paint
 16. Nocturnelle - nail polish
 17. Curiositease - ..lipglass?
 18. Littlevi - ??
 19. Bark - eyeshadow?
 20. Corn Flower - pigment


----------



## oddinary (Mar 5, 2007)

1. Fiction - huh?
2. Pink Source - e/s
3. Breath of Plum - lipstick or e/s?
4. Nightfall - eyeshadow?
5. Contrast - e/s
6. Raw Refind - eh? face product?? nail polish?
7. Phase - e/s
8. Vibrantiunal - l/s?
9. Slave to Love - blusher!
10. Suagr Blue - the blue in my Sweetie Cake quad!
11. Glory - hmm no idea!
12. Air ?
13. New Veags - MSF
14. Adorn - the sticky stuff
15. Flammable - paint
16. Nocturnelle - eyeshadow and black n/p!
17. Curiositease - lipstick
18. Littlevi - lustreglass
19. Bark - eyeshadow
20. Corn Flower - pigment

Mine:
1. Steamy
2. Fleur Power
3. So Ceylon
4. Midimauve
5. Spring Bean
6. Chance Encounter
7. Fuchsia-ism (sp?)
8. Blue Edge
9. Heirloom
10. Reflecto
11. Standing Ovation
12. Morange
13. Oi! Oi! Oi!
14. Macroviolet
15. Millefeuille
16. Crystal Rose
17. Wedge
18. Push Up Pink
19. Gracious Me
20. Felt Blue


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 7, 2007)

1. Steamy – nail laquer and eye shadow
2. Fleur Power- blush
3. So Ceylon -msf
4. Midimauve – pigment?
5. Spring Bean -  lustreglass
6. Chance Encounter - lipstick
7. Fuchsia-ism (sp?) – liquidliner
8. Blue Edge
9. Heirloom
10. Reflecto
11. Standing Ovation - lipglass
12. Morange – lipstick(zandra)
13. Oi! Oi! Oi! - lipglass
14. Macroviolet – fluid line
15. Millefeuille – petit gloss(sweetie cake)
16. Crystal Rose - lipglass            
17. Wedge
18. Push Up Pink – plush glass?
19. Gracious Me
20. Felt Blue 


1. night light -
2. moxie -
3. phone number - 
4. sweet william -
5. nehru - 
6. prism - 
7. cellopink - 
8. Prize Shine - 
9. chill - 
10. Instant Gold - 
11. lovelorn -
12.  desire- 
13. dark angel - 
14. Pastorale - 
15. vex - 
16. early bloomer - 
17. Gentle Lenti l- 
18. honeyflower -
19. Sappho - 
20. frou - 
21. Artjam - 
22. Wheat - 
23. Show-off - 
24. uniform -  
25. Chiaroscuro
26. Luv-4-Ever -


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Apr 10, 2007)

1. night light - Pigment
2. moxie - Lipstick, ONE OF MY FAVS!!!
3. phone number - Eye kohl 
4. sweet william - Blushcreme
5. nehru - Eyeshadow
6. prism - Eyeshadow, I wanna say?
7. cellopink - Lip gelee
8. Prize Shine - Ummm...Chromeglass?
9. chill - Eyeshadow...yes?
10. Instant Gold - Lustreglass
11. lovelorn - Lipstick, I think...
12. desire- Lipglass
13. dark angel - I wanna say lipstick...
14. Pastorale - Pigment
15. vex - Eyeshadow
16. early bloomer - Lipglass
17. Gentle Lenti l- Shadestick
18. honeyflower - Lipstick?
19. Sappho - Lip gelee
20. frou - Lipstick
21. Artjam - Paint
22. Wheat - Eyeshadow
23. Show-off - ...eyeshadow?
24. uniform - Eye liner...I think...
25. Chiaroscuro - Paint
26. Luv-4-Ever - Prolongwear

No cheating here! 




1. Black Gold -
2. Velvet -
3. Grape -
4. Jam Session -
5. Meadow -
6. Naked You -
7. Angelwing -
8. Subtle Hint -
9. Reflecto -
10. Glitz -
11. Pink Grapefruit -
12. Royal Blue -
13. Da Da Delight -
14. Pearlette -
15. Blue Memory -
16. Punkin -
17. Pink Shock -
18. Ambient -
19. Creme de Violet -
20. Cool & Aloof -
21. Blueberry Fizz -
22. Girlfriend -
23. Pretty Baby -
24. Sundressing -
25. Night Owl -

I like this game!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Apr 10, 2007)

well, Im just guessing

1. Black Gold - eyeshadow
2. Velvet - pigment
3. Grape - pigment
4. Jam Session - paint
5. Meadow - eyeshadow
6. Naked You - msf
7. Angelwing - eyeshadow
8. Subtle Hint - pigment
9. Reflecto - soft sparkle eyeshadow
10. Glitz - fluidliner
11. Pink Grapefruit - pigment
12. Royal Blue - shadestick
13. Da Da Delight - cheekhue
14. Pearlette - beauty powder
15. Blue Memory - eyeshadow
16. Punkin - lipstick
17. Pink Shock - pro longwear
18. Ambient - pigment
19. Creme de Violet - eyeshadow
20. Cool & Aloof - lisptick
21. Blueberry Fizz - lip liner
22. Girlfriend - lipstick
23. Pretty Baby - beauty powder
24. Sundressing - lipstick
25. Night Owl - eye liner

1) Berry Fave
2) Cultured
3) Lavender Sky
4) Frame
5) La la Libertine
6) Mauvism
7) Lilacky
8) Bedazzled
9) Cute
10) Mari-sheeno
11) Bowbelle
12) Lovely Lily
13) Sunsparked Pearl
14) Velvet Elvis
15) Mink Pink
16) Cute yet Sexy
17) Honolulu
18) Pastorale
19) Pollen
20) Gingerly


----------



## bein_aranel (May 29, 2007)

lilviolingrrl:

1. Black Gold - e/s
2. Velvet - l/s
3. Grape - pigment
4. Jam Session - glitter
5. Meadow - e/s
6. Naked You - msf
7. Angelwing - lustreglass
8. Subtle Hint - see thru cheek colour
9. Reflecto - softsparkle pencil
10. Glitz - e/s
11. Pink Grapefruit - lipglass
12. Royal Blue - pigment
13. Da Da Delight - cheekhue
14. Pearlette - pearlizer
15. Blue Memory - lipglass
16. Punkin - l/s
17. Pink Shock - ccb
18. Ambient - lipgelee
19. Creme de Violet - e/s
20. Cool & Aloof - lipgelee
21. Blueberry Fizz - l/s
22. Girlfriend - lipliner
23. Pretty Baby - ?
24. Sundressing - spray bronzer
25. Night Owl - e/s

LuvBeMAC:

1) Berry Fav: lipglass tasti 
2) Cultured: l/g
3) Lavender Sky: e/s
4) Frame: ?
5) La la Libertine: l/g
6) Mauvism: paint
7) Lilacky: powerpoint pencil
8) Bedazzled: plw
9) Cute: blush
10) Mari-sheeno: l/s
11) Bowbelle: l/g
12) Lovely Lily: pigment
13) Sunsparked Pearl: beauty powder
14) Velvet Elvis: cheekhue
15) Mink Pink: e/s
16) Cute yet Sexy: lip varnish
17) Honolulu: bronzer stick?
1 Pastorale: pigment
19) Pollen: e/s
20) Gingerly: blush


Mine:

1. Kloreen
2. 3D Copper
3. Varushka
4. Slicked Pink
5. Diesel
6. 174
7. Plumed Violet
8. Green Glo
9. Jealous
10. Surprint Sepia
11. 32
12. Butterscotch
13. Century
14. Devilish Orange
15. Pink Lure
16. Ammunition
17. Gogh Gogh
18. Sound Trip
19. Goldmousse
20. Pulsesetter
21. Discobelle
22. Secritive
23. Zig Zag
24. Tint
25. Underline
26. Force
27. White Hot
28. Reed
29.Pink Papillion
30. Pretty Miss


----------

